# Fuel series Milwaukee



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I wouldn't get to attached to that fuel line. Isn't it about time for Milwaukee to drop that battery platform and make you buy into a whole new lineup again? :laughing: :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BBuild said:


> I wouldn't get to attached to that fuel line. Isn't it about time for Milwaukee to drop that battery platform and make you buy into a whole new lineup again? :laughing: :whistling


No.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

BBuild said:


> I wouldn't get to attached to that fuel line. Isn't it about time for Milwaukee to drop that battery platform and make you buy into a whole new lineup again? :laughing: :whistling


My husband has one old Milwaukee 12v given to him when he used to work alongside his dad as a tween... That mofo still works! If you choose to upgrade every single time something new is offered that's your business. No one makes you do anything. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

jct3 said:


> Heh, right? Its like I punched out all your sainted mothers or something.
> 
> 
> Milwaukee had their fair share of awful batteries, their pre-RedLithium batteries almost all failed prematurely. Only since 2010 when they reintroduced all their batteries with a new design were they really any good. I luckily bought in after they made the change so I never had issues (with the batteries at least). I haven't heard any recently complaints about the Makita batteries either so it seems like the whole industry was able to leave that era behind.
> ...


You better get a nice commission with all that promoting you're doing? You gave yourself away with all the stats buddy. 

Of course of course you're really a contractor and are not affiliated with Makita in anyway (sarcasm emoji) .


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

jiffy said:


> I love the competitive nature of the thread.


Mike (Cali decks) is involved isn't he? 

Hell, look at Jeremiah jumping in there too, representing the ladies!

I liked the feel of Milwaukee personally. Makita just screwed me on batteries and never wanted to make good. I wont deal with a company who doesn't take care of their clients. After I get screwed, I'm done... their customer service was trash.

I've got a lot of green kool-aid but I also like to have a generic all around battery setup. Fuel is kicking everyone else's ass right now. Sounds like the people who own it don't have any complaints.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> Mike (Cali decks) is involved isn't he?
> 
> Hell, look at Jeremiah jumping in there too, representing the ladies!
> 
> ...


So you are now involved. Looks like we got a team now. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Meh, Never been a fan of cordless tools past drills, impacts and small drivers. Although I do have a cordless jigsaw now that I like.


----------



## jct3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> You better get a nice commission with all that promoting you're doing? You gave yourself away with all the stats buddy.
> 
> Of course of course you're really a contractor and are not affiliated with Makita in anyway (sarcasm emoji) .


Yeah, you got me. :blink: 
It's been public for almost a year now, but I referenced Toolguyd.com.










http://toolguyd.com/makita-18v-brushless-impact-driver-2014/


Anyways, label me a heretic if you'd prefer. They are just tools that you purchased, you didn't make the tools, did you? No need to take it personally.

I still own way more Milwaukee than I do anything else, and more Festool than I do Makita. In fact, more Bosch than I do Makita.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> No.



You have any of the 5.0 batteries yet? If so any noticeable difference in sawzall or circ saw.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohteah said:


> You have any of the 5.0 batteries yet? If so any noticeable difference in sawzall or circ saw.


Not yet. I'm looking into them though


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> So you are now involved. Looks like we got a team now. :laughing:


Darcy hopped in too. Before you know it the new guy will be chased off.

Sorry, new guy, we all mean well.

I like the blower for around my house. I hate the gas powered ones. Actually a lot of their battery powered stuff is planned for use around the house because when Im set up on site, I usually set up an entire area.

I like to keep cordless on the truck and in the shed that way the wife doesnt go into my shop to see what I've bought recently. 

In the truck because every so often someone wants a small addition to their dock or something, in that case I don't want to unpack out of the shop and into the truck. Then out of the truck and onto the job. Then back into the truck and back to the shop. All for a 4 or 5 hour job.

Cordless has a place, to me its not feasible to try to replace corded tools with battery. To make life easier around the house, in my marriage, and the occasional job... its worth a 500-600 bucks.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> Darcy hopped in too. Before you know it the new guy will be chased off.
> 
> Sorry, new guy, we all mean well.
> 
> ...


Actually it's very feasable for me. I rarely use anything corded anymore. And I build a butt load of decks. The only thing that gets a cord is the stationary tools. Kapex, compressor, etc. I love not dragging a cord around on joists.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

jct3 said:


> Yeah, you got me. :blink:
> It's been public for almost a year now, but I referenced Toolguyd.com.
> 
> 
> ...


Take it personally...
Dude, I wasn't the one who wrote a love letter to Makita after breaking up with Milwaukee :whistling


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually it's very feasable for me. I rarely use anything corded anymore. And I build a butt load of decks. The only thing that gets a cord is the stationary tools. Kapex, compressor, etc. I love not dragging a cord around on joists.


Thats undestandable. We have two totally different businesses, I don't do near as many decks as you. The decks I do usually take about 2 months with all the other little things I do between shop work and site work for the deck. Tables, chairs, benches, etc.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Take it personally...
> Dude, I wasn't the one who wrote a love letter to Makita after breaking up with Milwaukee :whistling


Not to be rude... That post is slightly exciting.

Tell your husband, he done good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Take it personally...
> Dude, I wasn't the one who wrote a love letter to Makita after breaking up with Milwaukee :whistling


It's all starting to make sense. 

This is how I understand it. The Milwaukee spewed dust all over his face after promising not to.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It's all starting to make sense.
> 
> This is how I understand it. The Milwaukee spewed dust all over his face after promising not to.


Next time he should open his mouth if he doesn't want it all over his face.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

You are all responsible for me bursting out laughing alone in my living room like an idiot and waking up the house.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

BBuild said:


> I wouldn't get to attached to that fuel line. Isn't it about time for Milwaukee to drop that battery platform and make you buy into a whole new lineup again? :laughing: :whistling


Makita did the same with NiMh to Lith-Ion as well. Nobody innocent there. Was invested in the Mak pod style batteries and they lost me on that transition.

At least dewalt came out with a Lith-Ion XRP battery for use with the older tools.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Deckhead said:


> Not to be rude... That post is slightly exciting.
> 
> Tell your husband, he done good.


Laughing my tush off! This thread is hilarious!

I'm just a simple gal that loves tools and spent her summer vacations under cars with her Dad. And guess where I like to go for our anniversary and any special days?...

Camping. And I build a FIERCE fire too! I'll make sure to convey the message to the husband. 

And if you think I love our milwaukee drills, you don't know about my affections for my dewalt tile saw, I call him "Ryback"(yes, been watching wrestling since the womb), and our Bosch sds bulldog, that's just called The Dog. 

I've been put on a tool time out and rightfully so.


----------

